# Thoughts about cat skid 246B



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys my dad is looking into buying a 05 cat 246b skid steer. It has a full cab on it 1,300 hours on it. I could use some tires, but he is going to see if he can work new tires out of the deal too. It was dealer maintained, and I am assuming it was traded for a different machine but it doesn't say. From the looks of the pics it looks to be at a cat dealer. It is in Novi MI and I know there is a cat dealer in ann arbor which is about 30 min south of novi. They are asking $ 16,999 for the machine. Is that a good price? He is only going to be using it for getting fire wood, plowing the driveway, and some misc. projects my mom can com up for him. Any thoughts? Here is a link to the machine.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...6470850&GUID=1B7932198DBF4077B2AC33D51874E1BC


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Based on the number on the cab I think it may have been a rental/trial machine. Looks to be in good conditon from the outside. If you are close enough go play with it make sure every switch and dial works.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Just some inside info to think about. The price is to high. Over the begining of june cat rentel fleets have been holding sales. I looked at a 07 236 or 246 fully loaded and dealer serviced!!!! the 236 had 352 hrs and the 246 had 560 hrs one was 13,500 and 14,000. both were sold before i could get a check in the afternoon. There are some great deals out there just look around at the cat dealers. iron planet auctions all cats repo's. I have seen ho penns yard has alot of repo stuff and they claim more is coming.
I would recomend a cat skidsteer anyday i have a 2002 model 226 great machine


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

What would be a good offer to shoot to these guys for this machine? Also do you have the wed address's for the auction sites and the other site you mentioned.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd offer them 14K and see what they say. Put tires on it yourself, but they don't look too bad.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

How do you guys think those tires would do with a 10 foot plow on the front of it?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;786079 said:


> How do you guys think those tires would do with a 10 foot plow on the front of it?


I think you would need to chain up.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;786058 said:


> What would be a good offer to shoot to these guys for this machine? Also do you have the wed address's for the auction sites and the other site you mentioned.


iron planet is the web site for ther autions. I would offer them 14,000 and put tires on it As for the 10' plow i run a 810ss on my 226 with no problems.


----------

